# Canadian Government is Illegitimate!



## SweetTreat80 (Apr 3, 2012)

So I'm new here and was poking around and didn't see any mention of what is currently going on in Canada at the moment in regards to the "Robo-Call" scandal. Right now Canadians are calling for a Royal Commission into the allegations that the current Conservative Government used dirty tricks to lure people from the polls on Election Day.

Elections Canada's investigations have found that the Call Centres that the Conservatives used during the last Federal Election in May 2011 were the where the calls were made from. These calls were made to targeted voters who were previously determined by the Conservative Government as going to vote for the Opposition during the election and they later received calls saying it was on behalf of Elections Canada and that their polling station had changed. When voters turned up to the addresses given to them on election day they were turned away as it wasn't the right place or they showed up to a non existent poll. 

Right now the Government should be considered illegitimate considering they are under investigation for Voter Suppression. Canadians are taking to the streets by the thousands in order to Protest the Government on a bi-weekly basis from Coast to Coast.


----------



## SweetTreat80 (Apr 3, 2012)

Since I'm new and unable to post links I will simply copy/paste some articles that can be read if interested.

From the Globe & Mail on March 29, 2012:

Canada&#8217;s chief electoral officer is rejecting any attempts to play down the extent of the voter-suppression tactics in the last election, expressing his outrage for the first time in public about fraudulent robo-calls made in the name of his impartial organization.

&#8220;It&#8217;s absolutely outrageous,&#8221; Marc Mayrand told a parliamentary committee. &#8220;It&#8217;s totally unacceptable in a modern democracy.&#8221;
Elections Canada has received complaints about phone fraud in the last election in about 200 ridings in 10 provinces and one territory. Mr. Mayrand said the complaints &#8220;cut pretty much across the whole country.&#8221;

It was the first indication from Elections Canada about the breadth of the complaints of automated and live calls that aimed to disrupt last year&#8217;s general election.

&#8220;To say the least, it&#8217;s unusual,&#8221; Mr. Mayrand said of the number and scope of the complaints.

Mr. Mayrand walked a fine line during his testimony, refusing to get into the details of ongoing investigations that are being probed by the Commissioner of Elections, while providing an update to MPs about his handling of the ongoing controversy.

He said that overall, Elections Canada has received 800 specific complaints about misleading or harassing phone calls across Canada in relation to the last election. He pointed out that 70 of the complaints came from Guelph, which is only a fraction of almost 7,000 misleading calls made on election day in the riding.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 3, 2012)

> Canadian Government is Illegitimate!


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow even liberals North of the border cry conspiracy when they lose elections fair and square!


----------



## Ropey (Apr 3, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> Wow even liberals North of the border cry conspiracy when they lose elections fair and square!



http://www.usmessageboard.com/canad...k-and-other-ridings-in-the-may-elections.html

No problem. We Canadians want a lot of proof. 

So far the numbers don't add up to a hill o beans.


----------



## vijay (Jul 4, 2012)

Elections Canada survey found that in May 2011 over the past federal election, Conservative Party, the telephone call center. These calls were targeted before the Conservative government decided to opposition parties to vote in elections, they later received a phone call, say that this is the election of the representative of Canada, change the voters of their polling station. On election day, voters turned up to give their address, they turned away, because it is not the right place, they found a non-existent investigation.


----------

